# WHERE to buy a betta?



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

Yes, I know you can easily get them from Petco, PetSmart, and Walmart, but every time I stop by they look so sickly. Their fins are often ripped, they aren't moving, etc. It's so pitiful 

So I want one from somewhere like a nice breeder or something. A fish with amazing coloring, very flashy, preferably a half moon or something, that is from a reputable breeder/seller of high quality, healthy fish. 

Anyone know?? I heard AB can be a nightmare and is really cruel. 

Thank you!

(I would like to spend around $10 range, but for a very nice high quality betta I wouldn't mind $20-$25.) ​


----------



## wildmagic713 (Sep 6, 2010)

Aquabid actually has the best Bettas, and that's the best place to buy them besides a breeder in your area.

I'd suggest looking for a local fish store, they tend to get their fish from breeders and they're usually decent- I got one of my two new boys there today and they took amazing care of him. He has no signs of any illness at all. He's a very pretty double tail. Of course, my beautiful PetCo boy that I also got today also looks wonderful.

PetCo and Petsmarts vary on location of how well they take care of their Bettas. The PetCo near me takes wonderful care of them, Petsmart not so much.


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

Thank you WildMagic, I have a LFS that I was recommended to that has them I believe. I might just check them out... And I like a lot of Bettas on the AB but people have been saying it's cruel? I have NO idea why. I've found some GORGEOUS ones on there though from Thailand and such.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i get mine from a local pet store. try googling "Pet stores near (your address here)". that usually gets you all the local pet stores nearby. then, find one that sounds good(read the reviews on it, just in case), and check it out.


----------



## Canuck Fins (Oct 5, 2010)

The other thing to do is call your local fish stores and ask when they will be getting new fish. When I bought my last fish, I got it on the day the new stock came in. They had all the fish still in their transport "triangles" floating in a tank. Usually the fish are in rosebowls in that store. The less time they are at the pet store, the more likely you will get a healthy one.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

What do you mean by cruel? Shipping fish is not cruel.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i wanna buy an AB betta so bad! i always see bettas i adore on there. D: i'll have to stick with locally-bought bettas for now. :/ i've the New Betta itch. >.> maybe i'll check out Pet Lover's. see if they've anything interesting. maybe a new female. even things out. xD


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

And usually when you're there for the arrival of all the fish you have a larger selection because everyone else hasn't snatched them up! 

I don't find it cruel, I was just wondering as to why others hated AB so much. I didn't know if it was because THEY thought it was cruel. :-D

I think I might just pick a betta off of AB that's in the US so shipping is quick and cheaper... I'm finding a TON I really like. And I'll call around the PetSmarts and such to see when they get shipments because quite frankly it'd be MUCH easier to pick one out from there!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1300174210
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1301120679
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1301120740
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auct...-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasd&1300122002

Ahh I'm so excited! 

(In case you're wondering, I'm just going to set up my betta in the 7 gallon I have now and then once my mollies get older and start to breed [they're babies now] then I'll just use a tank divider. It'll make life SO much easier! If my betta gets too stressed, then I'll buy a 2 gallon.)


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I reccomend these US sellers:

Martinismommy

the_K

also (I've never bought from these guys but they seem good) Chard56 and Basementbettas.


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

STUPID QUESTION TIME!

I see these "platinum white" males that are simply GORGEOUS that I think would look brilliant against black sand and a dark background, like this:

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasd&1300282433

Is there anything wrong with them? I'm assuming not, I just didn't know if they lacked a genetic trait or something. Because I know in other animals certain colorings can be harmful or lead to problems in the future.

Just curious, 
Thanks


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

beautiful! i don't see anything wrong with them. only thing i don't like about whites, is, if they get ill, they may not really show any of the common symptoms. no color fading and it's harder to spot ick on them. i've a platinum male right now, who's partly blind, and it's quite visible on his black eyes, but that male, looks healthy. :3


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

I love the look of them, but that is true. I don't think I'm experienced enough in bettas to have a betta that can hide sickness easier!

Hmm... I'm loving Chard's bettas. Probably will buy one from him! 

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasdt&1300421404
^
Something like that one!

I can't wait, just a couple weeks and I'll have it alllll set up! Then hopefully my betta will be here nice and shipped healthy and happy! :-D


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

He's on this forum too.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

laughing said:


> I love the look of them, but that is true. I don't think I'm experienced enough in bettas to have a betta that can hide sickness easier!
> 
> Hmm... I'm loving Chard's bettas. Probably will buy one from him!
> 
> ...


that's the one i like. x3c


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

I looove that one. Chard has been sending me pics of others and him and I'm loving him, he just has this awe to me. Just going to sleep on it now (I need a week to set up the tank and such anyways) then fully decide!

Thank you guys soo much for helping me out!


----------

